# Bugle Calls



## Michael OLeary (25 Nov 2010)

While searching for sound files of the officers' Dinner calls, I discovered this page with a wide range of calls for Infantry and Mounted Corps:

http://www.farmersboys.com/MAIN/Bugles_Calls.htm

The page includes Bugle Calls for Remembrance Day Services:

Last Post - 2 minutes silence - Rouse
Last Post - 2 minutes silence - Long Reveille
Last Post - 2 minutes silence - Naval or 'Charlie' Reveille


----------



## bender (25 Nov 2010)

Cool! I've seen the music for all of these, but only needed to play about... 5.


----------



## Bass ackwards (25 Nov 2010)

Good reference site -thanks for posting that.

There's more on the subject here, for anyone interested in the craft. 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80886/post-772747.html#msg772747


----------

